# Guardian Warrior of Justice



## ninefold

Can someone offer me a translation of "Guardian Warrior of Justice" into hebrew?  I would like the transliterated phrase plus the hebrew script if possible.

Peace,
ninefold


----------



## Nunty

ninefold said:


> Can someone offer me a translation of "Guardian Warrior of Justice" into hebrew?  I would like the transliterated phrase plus the hebrew script if possible.
> 
> Peace,
> ninefold


Hello, ninefold and welcome to the forums 

For some reason, I'm having trouble translating the phrase as you have given it, and I really can't put my finger on the reason. But if you would like to have Warrior, Guardian of Justice, I could suggest לוחם שומר הצדק, lo*hem* sho*mer* hat*ze*deq. The syllables in *bold* are stressed.

(I think my trouble is a cultural thing. You could switch the first two words around without doing violence to the grammar; it just doesn't sound good to me.)


----------



## Flaminius

I think European languages have one single word to mean "guardian warriors."  I would like to attempt a more semantic translation.  O great senior answerers, can I?  can I?

Guardian worrior = champion = Hb. מגן (megen) as per Milon Morfix.
Justice is צדק(tsedek).

Champion of warriors justice, if it will do for your request, is צדק מגן (megen tsedek; where G is pronounced "hard").


----------



## ninefold

When I was thinking of the translation of this phrase I considered, as well as you Flaminus, that Guardian Warrior could be one word.  In order to pick between the two I will have to look at the gematria for each.  How about kamar or kohen ha tzedeq?

Also am I correct in assuming the spelling, Nun-Translator, of what you gave is: Qof Dalet Tzade He Resh Mem Vav Shin Mem Chet Vav Lamed


----------



## Nunty

ninefold said:


> When I was thinking of the translation of this phrase I considered, as well as you Flaminus, that Guardian Warrior could be one word.  In order to pick between the two I will have to look at the gematria for each.  How about kamar or kohen ha tzedeq?
> 
> Also am I correct in assuming the spelling, Nun-Translator, of what you gave is: Qof Dalet Tzade He Resh Mem Vav Shin Mem Chet Vav Lamed



Hello, ninefold.

Hebrew is read from left to right. The spelling of my suggestion is:
שומר - shin, vav, mem, resh (not lamed)
צדק - tzade, dalet, qof

Kohen (כהן) means a member of the Jewish priestly caste
Komer (כומר) means a non-Jewish priest.

(These last two are superficial definitions, which someone among the Hebrew forer@s is bound to differ with. שיהיה.)


----------



## ninefold

I think I finally figured out the proper translation that I was looking for and am looking for grammatical input from you guys.

DDWCV FX AEXK

If I am correct this should mean something like Hidden Angel of Justice which should metaphorically mean a Guardian Warrior of Justice.


----------



## Flaminius

Wait a second!

I am having difficulty understanding what DDWCV FX AEXK would mean in Hebrew.  Could you advise what transcription convention you follow?


----------



## Nunty

ninefold said:


> I think I finally figured out the proper translation that I was looking for and am looking for grammatical input from you guys.
> 
> DDWCV FX AEXK
> 
> If I am correct this should mean something like Hidden Angel of Justice which should metaphorically mean a Guardian Warrior of Justice.



Oh dear.  I'm with Flam here. I can't figure out what you mean, particularly because off the top of my head I cannot think of any sense, metaphorical or other, in which the Hebrew word for angel could also mean warrior, guardian or any other kind. 

It is true that in the rabbinic literature we do find warrior angels; more specifically, we find angels who are given the task of fighting a particular battle or championing a particular nation. But the basic sense of the word מלאך (angel) is "messenger".

But maybe once we've worked out what transliteration system you are using, all will become clear!


----------



## ninefold

I'm not certain of the transliteration system that I used.  I used a program called Darva to look up different words.  I did a search for "guardian warrior" on google and Cherub kept popping up in relation.  So I searched for Cherub in Darva and found out the word. So the best way I can see this (if my wording is proper) is:  kerub raz ha-tzedakah

While the hebrew meaning of angel may be messenger, this fits in perfectly with what I see as the guardian warrior concept.  The "guardian warrior" is not just a fighter.  He is a messenger of peace, charity, and justice.  This also seems to fit into why I would use tzedakah instead of tzedek.


----------

